# poop eating on canidae



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

I switched all 3 of my dogs to canidae about 2 months ago. My cocker and one of my golden's are doing great, but my other golden has started a gross habit. She is now scarfing poop down as fast as she can when we let her out to potty. She has only been doing this for a few days, and yesterday was the last straw. I caught her in the yard eating poo, yelled at her and got her in only to discover poo smeared all over one side of her face and neck....:yuck: So into the tub she went, and she has now only been going out on a leash so we don't have that happen again. I need suggestions. Other than this problem, I love the food and they are doing great on it, so I really don't want to switch. Do you think it is something to do with the food and I need to switch? I am feeding 1 1/2 cup 2x a day and she is 70lbs, is that not enough? I called my vet and they said to try frozen green beans in all of the dogs food. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, I can't take this much longer!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two eat Canidae. Tucker is a potty mouth, but he has always eaten only Shadow's messes, even when he didn't eat Canidae. I wonder if it's the protein level???


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Our almost 6 year old Whippet started the same poop eating habit after we switched his food this past winter to Nature's Variety. There's a powder you can buy from your vet office called "Forbid" which you sprinkle on the food. Apparently it doesn't have a taste going in but tastes horrible when it comes out. The idea behind this product is once the dog gets a taste of the "forbid" poop, he will not desire to eat it again. Well, it didn't work for us but apparently it does work for some dogs. Our Whippet only seems to want to eat poop when it's very cold outside and he only eats his own, not our Golden's. Since this all started around the time of the food switch it makes me suspicious, however, the new food has completely gotten rid of the nasty gas we've had to deal with for the dog's entire life so we're not about to switch easily.

I've also done a bit of reading on the topic and have found that they think it could be that the food isn't being digested properly. You could try adding an enzyme supplement like Prozyme to your dog's food for a while and see if it helps. I also read in one of my books that it could be a vitamin B deficiency. Have you talked to your vet about it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck.... I have tried just about everything that has been suggested and nothing has worked except picking it up asap everyday. I have heard some of these products have worked for others tho. Mine eat Canidae, but they did it on different foods as well.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 2 goldens and a cocker and both goldens do eat only the cockers poo for some reason. It is gross but what else can I do. I have tried adding stuff to their food and nothing has worked for me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper is my poop eater. I just busted him a few minutes ago! LOL. He stopped for a while when he was on CA Natural, but has started back up, so I will see if it continues since we just changed their food a couple of weeks ago. I think he only eats his own, and not fresh poop. Weirdo!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We only have Sweet Katie so we pick up poop asap. She smells it but hasn't try to eat. She's on Canidae and green beans.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

On Canidae, but no poop eaters here.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> On Canidae, but no poop eaters here.


Same here. Charlie will sniff it from afar and then tip toe away, it's really funny.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Same here. Charlie will sniff it from afar and then tip toe away, it's really funny.


LMAO  same here, no way they wanna step in it, lol
Really is funny watching them tip toe, lol, tip toe hop, lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer is on Canadae... and he has no inclination whatsoever to eat poo. However, Geddy is terrible... she tries to hold it until we go inside, then she goes off to poo and graze on it blech!!!! The only thing that ever gave us some relief was when we gave her regular old black licorice... it actually stopped her. But now that we have two (and yes she WILL eat Sawyer's poo) we'd have to give it to both, and it seemed to upset his tummy last time. So now we're left with keeping her on leash until "after" she poops... and picking it up ASAP.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My dogs are on Canidae and I have 2 poop eaters out of 6. pdbrady1...which one of your's eats it? Sasha? My major poop eater is my Sasha so maybe it has something to do with the name....LOL! I got tired of her coming in with her "poop lipstick" and then sucking on my bathrobe (she has a thing for fleece)...gross!!!! I finally bought some of the *Dis-Taste *by Drs Foster and Smith and it seems to be working. They've been taking it for around 3 weeks or so and I see her starting to nibble on a pile of poop and it seems as if she changes her mind, although I did see her chowing down on a poop just a little while ago.

There was a very humorous thread over on the Lab forum titled: "Calling all poop-eaters". There were some very funny stories being told, you just have to laugh at these dogs that we love so much even with their gross habits.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Sawyer is on Canadae... and he has no inclination whatsoever to eat poo. However, Geddy is terrible... she tries to hold it until we go inside, then she goes off to poo and graze on it blech!!!! The only thing that ever gave us some relief was when we gave her regular old black licorice... it actually stopped her. But now that we have two (and yes she WILL eat Sawyer's poo) we'd have to give it to both, and it seemed to upset his tummy last time. So now we're left with keeping her on leash until "after" she poops... and picking it up ASAP.


phew I am glad it's Geddy and not Sawyer: It seems Boston has passed this trait down to his kids! He ate poo when he was young, but has since outgrown the disgusting habit! but....his kids "chow" :yuck:YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

It seems to be a problem a lot of dog have. Besides constant picking up I can't think of how else to stop them. My friends dogs do and everytime I hear her say "Oh your disgusting, get in here NOW" I know what they are doing and giggle my buns off hehehe. We have talked about a lot of ways to make them stop. Like putting hot sauce on the tempting pieces ack! She also feed Canidae but hers started doing it when she switched to a diffrent food and I think have just picked up the raunchy behaviour. Bleck...... glad mine don't LOL


----------



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

My vet suggested green beans...has anyone tried this? I know a lot of people on here just feed green beans as a treat. How much should I feed? At least now I know I am not alone in this gross habit


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Same here. Charlie will sniff it from afar and then tip toe away, it's really funny.


Haha, mine do the tiptoe too!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Jake will sniff poop sometimes, but then he jerks his head back as if it was something really gross and walk away glancing at it over his shoulder. It's a hoot. You'd think after all this time he'd know what he was going to smell. Just to be on the safe side, I scoop about every other day, but I really don't think he'd ever snack on it. His body language seems to convey he doesn't think it's something he'd find very yummy.

I have a cat, and therefore also have a litterbox. I'm not pressing my luck. The litter box is behind a baby gate. I've read that cat poop is like the ultimate treat for doggies.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

We feed Canidae, Eagle Pack Holistic, and Nature's Variety - Prairie. 
We caught Mr T (golden) trying to get a bite of frozen p... in the woods a few times but I notice he only does that in the winter time ... in the summer he doesn't go near it. Miss T (eng. mastiff) on the other hand, is very "particular" about her poop ... whenever she does her thing in the yard, she then comes barging in, barking funny, and won't stop barking until WE (her slaves) pick it up !!! Not sure if she's being "snobby" or "bossy" ... 
My conclusion: 
Don't give me this face Mr T ... NO !!! YOU CAN'T KISS ME !!! Sorry, I'm human, and can't figure out your poop biz.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Jeez...Woody is on Canidae too but havent noticed that, Im gonna have to keep my eyes peeled on him..but.....He makes a mad dash to the kitty box as soon as he smells a fresh load! I have to wrestle him away from it...He acts like its a brownie sundae!!! I cant stand it...ive put a baracade around the kitty box now and the cats are furious cuz they have to jump through hoops practically to take a dump....Tough!..LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

There is another thread about our poop eaters. Mine like the frozen ones best, we call them Poopcicles. But they really love cat poop! Like a treat! 
It doesn't matter what kind of food they eat. We've tried various kinds and cures. I think sporting breeds have a thing for it.
We joined Poop Eaters Anonymous. : )


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

On Canidae here and we have a few poop eaters....not all. I have no idea what causes it, but you might want to try adding some crushed pineapple in the food. It works for many, but not for all.

Be careful of the amount, tho. Only add about a teaspoon at first...and build up slowly to a tablespoon. If you go too fast, they'll get diarrhea.

If you skip a couple of days....they'll go back to eating it again.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kimm said:


> My two eat Canidae. Tucker is a potty mouth, but he has always eaten only Shadow's messes, even when he didn't eat Canidae. I wonder if it's the protein level???


This must be a family trait. Wilson started eating his poop last night and had a bit to accompany his breakfast this morning! YUK


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

I too have heard that canned pineapple will work - suggested to me was a tablespoon a meal every meal for 3 weeks... I have one that does and 3 that don't - go figure??? All eat Canidae.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Put your self a Carlson Gate in the doorway where the litter box is.

It has a large hinged gate for the humans, and a small hinged gate for the cat.

The only one not getting in is the doggie 



woodysmama said:


> Jeez...Woody is on Canidae too but havent noticed that, Im gonna have to keep my eyes peeled on him..but.....He makes a mad dash to the kitty box as soon as he smells a fresh load! I have to wrestle him away from it...He acts like its a brownie sundae!!! I cant stand it...ive put a baracade around the kitty box now and the cats are furious cuz they have to jump through hoops practically to take a dump....Tough!..LOL


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have had poop eaters and they were pretty much poop eaters whether they were on Canidae or not. As many of the previous posters indicated, no one dog food seems to be indicated more than another. I think it is more the individual dog and maybe how their body processes food, and for others, I agree that it is a habit-a nasty one.

I have heard of the pineapple-crushed-and also rabbit pellets, sprinkled on their food. It must be the alfalfa taste, since I think that is mostly what rabbit pellets are.


----------

